# Amplificador con TDA7294 y transistores de salida 2sc5200 y2sa1943



## electroaudio (Oct 8, 2011)

Hola a todos encontre este esquema que va con un par de fotos,alguien me dijo que trabaja en clase Bcry,la cuestion es me gustaria hacerlo trabajar en clase AB y si fuese posible en clase A)),y por supuesto ver si se pueden agregar mas transistores en su salida;el integrado es el tda7294 con un par de transistores en su salida(2sc5200 y2sa1943),seguramente se podria cambiar el integrado por algun otro,se me ocurre AHORA lm3886,pero lo mas interesante seria que se le pueda sacar mas potencia  y mejor calidad.
 Adjunto el circuito y unas fotos,se ve que ya fue armado.
Ok espero que me den una mano!!!

 (El esquema esta dentro del rar.)


----------



## SKYFALL (Oct 9, 2011)

Saludos compañero,

estuve viendo el diagrama y las fotos del amplificador y me parece muy bueno para construir, aunque pienso que no seria bueno cambiar el integrado por el LM3886, es mejor el TDA porque proporciona mas potencia en la salida que el LM y esta desarrollado a partir de transistores MOS, la salida del LM es bipolar y por ende necesita un diseño especial para el disipador aunque en esta configuracion creo que el integrado en cuestion no va a tener que disipar tanta potencia por los transistores de refuerzo de corriente que tiene a la salida.


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 9, 2011)

¿Que ese circuito sea mejor que el circuito original del TDA7294?.



electroaudio dijo:


> . . . pero lo mas interesante seria que se le pueda sacar mas potencia  y mejor calidad . . .





			
				Tontoniel dijo:
			
		

> . . . Huy amiguitos, me compre un Ferrari y ahora quiero comprar dos o mas caballos para que tiren del carro . . .



¡ Los dos estan completamente equivocados !.

Los disipadores de la foto son muy pequeños, NO creo que se le pueda exijir mucha potencia y poca distorsion.

El TDA7294 fue diseñado para entregar 100W @ 4Ω, ese esquema publicado solo degrada el performance original del integrado.

Si quiere mas potencia, utilice dos TDA7294 en puente, el circuito lo encuentra en el foro o en el datasheet del integrado.

.


----------



## electroaudio (Oct 11, 2011)

Hola chicos ,mandrake es cierto lo que decis pero me referia a que si se le puede agregar mas trans en la salida ,nose 5 por rama,obviamente que la fuente tiene mucho que ver en esto.
De todas maneras si el circuito solo funciona en clase B,no me interesaria hacerle nada,la clase B suena espantoso!!!.saludos amigos!!!


----------

